# Apple tree problem



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

A friend of mine has a large Apple tree he says that he gets no apples from the tree. He had a full bloom in the last three years but no apples. 

I put two hives in his yard this year and he has bumble bees around 

Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## colbec (Apr 24, 2009)

Many fruit trees cannot pollinate themselves. They need pollen from a different but compatible variety to produce fruit. First task is to identify the variety you have, second to plant a suitable companion tree nearby to provide the pollen.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Is it possible it's an ornamental that doesn't produce fruit?


----------

